# Want to upgrade 9 speed drivetrain, or switch to 7800?



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

Hopefully this is not too redundant, 

Currently I am running a mixture of 9 speed ultegra and dura ace components (only the shifter are dura ace currently), I would like to get my entire group up to dura ace level. 

My question: Is it worth it to upgrade my drivetrain to 7700 (I have the shifters only so I need cassette, crankset, derailleurs, brakes), or just fork over the money and pick up a used 7800 group off of ebay or somewhere else? 

Am I going down a long road of sourcing 9 speed parts if I upgrade the whole drivetrain to 7700?

I don't think it's worth it for me to go to 7900, I would just get a whole new bike at that point.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*Okay, I'll bite*

This type question pops up on RBR with some frequency. Most will agree the older stuff works fine, but becomes increasingly difficult to obtain. With that scarcity comes a $ premium.

I find the 7800 & 7900 components function better and represent a marked improvement over 7700. The newer groups interchange with each other almost 100%, with not much backwards compatibility.

My trusty 7700-equipped bike serves as my commuter/rainbike. I even managed to snap up a good supply of consumables, so this steed will keep me going for years.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

No need to change the cassette unless you want to pay heaps for a few Ti cogs , also the Ultegra octalink 6600 (unservicable) BB was more durable than the take apart plastic centred DA 7700 model , Shimano bought out a steel 7710 (track?) BB that was better. IMO the shifters are the most important component to have DA , the rest is no big deal.


----------

